

Diamond Oceans Possible on Uranus and Neptune - ca98am79
http://news.discovery.com/space/diamond-oceans-jupiter-uranus.html

======
rglovejoy
Fascinating phenomenon, but terribly written article. Who is Eggert? The
article says that he is the person who led the team that discovered the
temperatures and pressures needed to make a diamond liquid, but it doesn't
give his full name or where he works. Nor is there a citation to where the
source article appears in _Nature Physics_.

Edit: Here is the abstract:
<http://www.nature.com/nphys/journal/v6/n1/abs/nphys1491.html>

~~~
electromagnetic
Sounds like the article was written using a writing template, it has no
natural feel that writing should. It's quite odd, because the sentences and
paragraphs aren't bad, but the entirety of the piece doesn't mesh cohesively
together.

